# Nimblewill or bermuda



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

This would be the first for me in the 5 years of managing my lawn. It's bordering my neighbors lawn.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Budstl that's bermuda.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks @Spammage . What's best course of action? Numerous rounds of glypho?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Budstl said:


> Thanks @Spammage . What's best course of action? Numerous rounds of glypho?


I would ask your cool season brethren first, but I think a tenacity/sencor mix is what is best.


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I just killed off a bunch of berrmuda in my flower beds with glyphosate ready to use, 2.0%. Next year I will try the pylex route for other areas of the lawn that have bermuda.


----------



## Budstl (Apr 19, 2017)

I guess I'll go the pylex route next year as well @MacAttac . I'm assuming with fall approaching the bermuda should start to slow down?


----------

